# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Xhejms Last Orkestra

## benseven11

James Last - Orange Blossom Special

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST - Rock 'n' Roll Medley

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST - CHICKEN DANCE

----------


## benseven11

James Last - Polka Party

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST - Roses From The South

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST - Tales From The Vienna Woods

----------


## benseven11

Danubi Blu i Shtrausit interpretuar
nga Orkestra e Xhejms Lastit

----------


## benseven11

James Last - La Paloma

----------


## benseven11

James Last - Dancing Queen

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST - Candle In The Wind

----------


## benseven11

James Last - Always on my mind

----------


## benseven11

James Last - Rivers of Babylon

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST & ROSANNA ROCCI - Chaka Chaka

----------


## benseven11

JAMES LAST - Take Me Home Country Roads

----------


## benseven11

James Last & Derek Watkins - My Way

----------


## benseven11

James Last & Richard Clayderman - Sacrifice

----------


## benseven11

James Last & Richard Clayderman * - Ballade pour Adeline * -- From A Distance

----------


## benseven11

James Last - Moonlight Sonata

----------


## benseven11

James Last - LOVE BIRD

----------


## benseven11

James Last - Ave Maria

----------

